# Losing the number of 5-stars I got



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi 
Is there anybody lost their 5 stars : I use to have 465 not I got 463 , and am not receiving any 5 stars from passenger for almost two weeks ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BiloUber said:


> Hi
> Is there anybody lost their 5 stars : I use to have 465 not I got 463 , and am not receiving any 5 stars from passenger for almost two weeks ?


4.63 probably won't make algorithm happy.


----------



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

IR12 said:


> 4.63 probably won't make algorithm happy.


I mean 463 (four hundred sixty three )


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok...one of two things...two riders changed their ratings or 2. If you have 500 total rides and you have had a couple of less than 5 star rides recently, then maybe you had 5 star rides fall off the other end of the strong that were replaced by those less than 5 star ratings. Remember, ratings are based on the last 500 rides.


----------



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

I explain it again this way maybe you understand it better : ratings was showing 3 days ago :
465 5stars
X. 4stars
X. 3stars
X. 2stars
X. 1star
And it change to
463 5stars
X. 4stars
X. 3stars
X. 2stars
X. 1star
Which mean that I lost 2 stars (465-463=2 stars)

got it now or I need to explain more &#129300;



Uberbrent said:


> Ok...one of two things...two riders changed their ratings or 2. If you have 500 total rides and you have had a couple of less than 5 star rides recently, then maybe you had 5 star rides fall off the other end of the strong that were replaced by those less than 5 star ratings. Remember, ratings are based on the last 500 rides.


Thank you


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A better question is why would you care? Counting stars? Really?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BiloUber said:


> I explain it again this way maybe you understand it better : ratings was showing 3 days ago :
> 465 5stars
> X. 4stars
> X. 3stars
> ...


Did any of your other star ratings increase? Chances are You got a couple low ratings and your 499th & 500th rating were both 5 stars, which got knocked off


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

4.97 driver for months now way above 4.95. I tell pax now, i earn my less than 5* and make sure of it. 

It doesn't mean i am a bad, or unsafe driver ever. Its them being needy and disrespectful. 

Again it's not my problem i tell them when they ask to stop at a drive thru will surging(go order online) if they switch the destination. Well now get out of my car. I wont play games, then complaining about not having a tissue for them.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I wont play games, then complaining about not having a tissue for them.


Tell them you normally have tissues but the last pax (who was sitting in the exact same seat) was sneezing and coughing so much they used your whole box.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

BiloUber said:


> Hi
> Is there anybody lost their 5 stars : I use to have 465 not I got 463 , and am not receiving any 5 stars from passenger for almost two weeks ?


_Twinkle, twinkle, little star
How I wonder what you are
Up above the world so high
Like a diamond in the sky
Twinkle, twinkle little star
How I wonder what you are_

How are you @BiloUber ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Tell them you normally have tissues but the last pax (who was sitting in the exact same seat) was sneezing and coughing so much they used your whole box.


I have napkins from fast food restaurants. Thats about it. If they lucky enough for me to give them one.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The last time I drove before quitting, I couldn't believe I gave a shit about stars or ratings, I was truly had by people that did nothing but sit behind a computer and lose money and scamming investors. So..if you continue to drive, try to see how silly the rating system is on both platforms, you are seriously being trolled if you think they mean ANYTHING to your driving or you as a person etc...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would go to the Greenlight Hub to get this sorted out. It sounds very disturbing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you expecting any sort of consistency or reason from a rating system that is flawed in both its design and application, you are _bigly_ setting yourself up for a _majorly serious_ disappointment.

Add to that the numerous variables that dealing with the public entails and you will get no reason from it.

Your ratings are based on the last five hundred rides on Uber. If you had a recent spate of less than five star ratings, some of those drop off to make room for the low rates. When subsequent customers rate five stars, more five star ratings will be added to your tally. Eventually, some of the lower ratings drop off, as well.

There are several of us who consider two star ratings something of a prize, due to their rarity. At one point, I had one two star rating on UberX and two on Uber Taxi. The X and one of the Taxi two stars have dropped off, which leaves me with the lone two star on Taxi. Eventually, it will drop off, as well.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you currently have 463 5-stars out of your last 500 rides, that means you have 37 rides out of the last 500 that were less than 5-stars. That's not very good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> If you currently have 463 5-stars out of your last 500 rides, that means you have 37 rides out of the last 500 that were less than 5-stars. That's not very good.


It depends on how the others are distributed. On X, I have 464 out of the last five hundred, but, I have an overall of 4,89, which is well within tolerances.

On Taxi, I have 450 five stars with an overall of 4,88; again, well within tolerances.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BiloUber said:


> I explain it again this way maybe you understand it better : ratings was showing 3 days ago :
> 465 5stars
> X. 4stars
> X. 3stars
> ...


Mine changes like that all the time. Not to worry.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Uber will immediately downgrade your Ratings if you get 1 thru 4 Stars. Uber will not show your 5 Star Ratings until much later. That's the company way of demoralizing you.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seamus said:


> A better question is why would you care? Counting stars? Really?


Of course... there's no money in driving uber.... stars is all you've got to boast your superiority over other drivers.


----------



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Of course... there's no money in driving uber.... stars is all you've got to boast your superiority over other drivers.


I agree we drive to make money not to collects stars , i just never seen that happened to me before and I ask &#128521;


----------



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

Illini said:


> If you currently have 463 5-stars out of your last 500 rides, that means you have 37 rides out of the last 500 that were less than 5-stars. That's not very good.


So you telling me that every rider on last 500 trips really did rate , don't you know that some people don't even bother to give you rating ,


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

BiloUber said:


> So you telling me that every rider on last 500 trips really did rate , don't you know that some people don't even bother to give you rating ,


500 RATED rides. The point of the post was that 37 rides less than 5 stars is not good.


----------



## BiloUber (Feb 6, 2020)

Illini said:


> 500 RATED rides. The point of the post was that 37 rides less than 5 stars is not good.


I still making Money &#128176; and that's good thing my friend


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

🤦🏻‍♂️ at this thread


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Check your personal hygiene, vehicle cleanliness, vehicle odor, your attitude, your personality, your driving, your smoothness in making pickups and dropoffs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BiloUber said:


> So you telling me that every rider on last 500 trips really did rate , don't you know that some people don't even bother to give you rating ,





BiloUber said:


> got it now or I need to explain more


He meant rated rides.

Quit being a know it all, you are asking us questions, you are the one who has a concern, you are the one who doesn't understand how it works. Now listen.

How many total rated rides also you have?
Add them all up. If it is 500, that is the reason why. At rated trip 501, your first rating drops off, 502 your second and so on.

Because you have 463 5 stars, most of your ratings will be replacing a 5, it will happen 463 times out of the next 500.

If you get a 4, it will likely replace a 5. You won't see a change in your total most of the time. If you get 500 5sin a row, your totals will only change 37 times, your overall rating will change even less.


----------

